# Mondeo Mk4



## d2pix (May 30, 2013)

Thx for your feedback


----------



## VanGogh121 (May 30, 2013)

Nice work!


----------



## timor (May 30, 2013)

Very nice work, love its dynamics and the sky makes it for me, it gives the picture a strong atmospheric feeling. What I don't like is that "white" big bright triangle at the bottom. Just hurts my eyes.


----------



## TrustDust (May 30, 2013)

The lines, angles, colours, clouds everything work for me..great shot


----------



## Azurite180 (Jun 2, 2013)

I like the way the triangle at the bottom highlights your watermark/name.   Unless the buildings in the background are significant for some reason, I would loose them.  They distract my eye...all lines lead from the car back to those buildings, which takes away from that magnificent sky/mountain background. 

And I like the car too.


----------



## d2pix (Jun 3, 2013)

Thank you for your feedback guys


----------



## Photographiend (Jun 4, 2013)

Very nice.


----------

